

“I'm done with consensus decisionmaking.” - JoshTriplett
http://meetbot.debian.net/debian-ctte/2014/debian-ctte.2014-10-30-17.00.log.html

======
Ronsenshi
Can anyone "in the loop" provide some context as to what this is all about?

It seems to be related to the systemd situation, but I don't really follow
Debian/Linux development to know more about it.

~~~
JoshTriplett
This is the IRC channel used by the Debian Technical Committee for meetings.
The mappings between IRC nicks and names appear near the top of the log. In
particular, "Diziet" is Ian Jackson, who has been the primary instigator of
most recent technical committee actions lately, most notably the ongoing init
system debacle. (As well as the initiator of the current project-wide General
Resolution.)

See the top of [https://lists.debian.org/debian-
vote/2014/10/msg00431.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
vote/2014/10/msg00431.html) for what prompted this. The comments in that mail
came up in a more recent thread, in which someone suggested to assume good
faith
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Assume_good_faith](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Assume_good_faith)).
In response ([https://lists.debian.org/debian-
vote/2014/11/msg00111.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
vote/2014/11/msg00111.html)), someone provided this link, saying "I have a
hard time assuming good faith from people who are at war."

In particular, see 17:34:28, 17:34:32, 17:35:34, and 17:37:17 for
"highlights". Direct link: [http://meetbot.debian.net/debian-ctte/2014/debian-
ctte.2014-...](http://meetbot.debian.net/debian-ctte/2014/debian-
ctte.2014-10-30-17.00.log.html#l-222) . (In hindsight, I should have linked to
that anchor specifically.)

